# Tomcat GWT-Anwendung - An beliebiger Stelle schreiben



## nebulo (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Art ContentManagementSystem geschrieben.  Das CMS generiert die Seiten und nun will ich sie in das Rootverzeichnis der Webseite kopieren. 

Ich denke ich muss irgendwo in der Konfiguration festlegen, dass das erlaubt ist. Weiß jemand was dazu oder hat eine gute Quelle?

wenn ich es ganz normal Schreiben will ins Verzeichnis "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/" dann steht im log des Tomcat  

java.io.FileNotFoundException: ....

Gruß nebulo


----------



## Halunken-Joe (20. Jun 2007)

nebulo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke ich muss irgendwo in der Konfiguration festlegen, dass das erlaubt ist. Weiß jemand was dazu oder hat eine gute Quelle?
> 
> wenn ich es ganz normal Schreiben will ins Verzeichnis "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/" dann steht im log des Tomcat
> 
> java.io.FileNotFoundException: ....



Das scheinen mir zwei Sachen zu sein:

Zum einen legst Du für den Securitymanager in den Policy-Files fest, wer wohin schreiben darf. Nach den Policy-Files mußt Du (je nach Distribution) ein bischen suchen, bei mir liegen sie unter /etc/tomcat/policy.d. Den Policy-Synthax mußt Du Dir aus den vorhandenen Policies ableiten. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch auf der Tomcat Website einen Eintrag dazu.

Das andere ist das 'java.io.FileNotFoundException'.  Das klingt ganz und gar nicht nach einer Fehlermeldung des Securitymanagers. Da wird anscheinend nicht das Schreiben verboten sondern schlicht und schnöde das File, welches Du einlesen willst, nicht gefunden. Falscher Pfad? 

Das GWT (?GoogleWebToolkit) hatte ich bisher anders verstanden: In Java den Code schreiben, den durch das GWT jagen und heraus kommt eine AJAX Anwendung. Da benötigst Du den Tomcat ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Nur den Apache, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch? Denn kein Tomcat - > kein Securitymanager -> keine Permissions  :meld: 

@alle: Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## nebulo (20. Jun 2007)

So hab es jetzt hinbekommen. Es war zum einen tatsächlich die policy und dann waren es die Schreibrechte des Filesystems die nicht korrekt waren.


----------

